# Two Great Days of Fishing With Captain Delynn Sigler (8/16 and 8/21)



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

My father, a couple buddies and I booked Captain Delynn Sigler on 8/16 and 8/21. Those two days were by far the best fishing of my life and the best money I’ve ever spent on fishing. Captain Delynn is an awesome fisherman who I learned alot from on both trips. He worked hard to make sure we were fully satisfied and he even stayed out late on the second trip to fulfill an extra request for some large triggers.
Both days we ran 50+ miles offshore, but the ride was well worth it. Captain Delynn had our limit of grouper and AJ’s by ~11AM both days and then we focused on the smaller reef fish (mingos, triggers, etc.). Most of the AJ’s were in the 35” range. We managed some nice gags and red grouper, but most of the grouper were larger scamp. We hooked into several LARGE grouper, but we lost the battle due to either tackle failures or weak anglers. Next time, I’ll be bringing a setup with 200 lb braid and make sure to eat my Wheaties the morning of the trip .
Below are a few pictures from our trip.

















































Many thanks to Captain Delynn Sigler for making these great trips. I live in Indianapolis and only get to go offshore a few times per year. I very much appreciate all the work he did to make these trips memorable.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

holy moly!!!! that's a looong table full of fish!! awesome. bet it didn't take him long to slab them.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

cobe killer said:


> holy moly!!!! that's a looong table full of fish!! awesome. bet it didn't take him long to slab them.


We were cleaning and vacuum packing fish till midnight! It was alot of work, but that's the type of work I like to have.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I 'm sure the Triggers we not caught out at that range 50 miles. federal waters is closed.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> I 'm sure the Triggers we not caught out at that range 50 miles. federal waters is closed.


 
They were not. We caught the triggers on the way back in. We actually made several (4-5?) stops on the way back in for triggers and mingo. I didn't think you could catch triggers 50 miles out anyways. We were fishing in ~200+ foot of water. Most of the triggers I've caught have been in depths <100 feet.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice haul guys!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice job guys.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, that dude is the real deal, awesome report!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> I 'm sure the Triggers we not caught out at that range 50 miles. federal waters is closed.


Here's your badge......



OP, awesome report! I have to ask, did you have a deckhand??? 



................................


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on your successful trips. The quality and consistency of Capt. Delynn's trips are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

swhiting said:


> Here's your badge......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I needed that badge last week! That's pretty dang funny, because it's so true on PFF...so many people worried about regulating a picture. .

Really nice to see a Professional guide at work! Great job...and to the Hoosiers, how yaw doin? My brother and I played football at ISU...And my brother still lives in Greenwood...yaw picked the right Charter!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Delynn always puts his clients on the fish. Every post is nothing but smiles and impressive fish boxes always making for a great read.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

bcahn said:


> Man, that dude is the real deal, awesome report!


Yes he is. I thought I was a pretty good fisherman until I fished with Captain Delynn. I've been grouper fishing wrong for many years.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

153 Large fish said:


> Great job...and to the Hoosiers, how yaw doin? My brother and I played football at ISU...And my brother still lives in Greenwood...yaw picked the right Charter!


I'm not sure I would consider myself a Hoosier. I grew up in Alabama, but moved to Indy ~6.5 years ago for work. I'm definately a Southerner at heart and try to make trips down south 3-4 times per year. My parents and sister live in Pensacola so we end up fishing that area pretty regularly. Indiana isn't bad though. We have really good deer hunting up here and the Fishing in Lake Erie isn't bad.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much Chris and crew for the trips. I had a great time and don't deserve such a nice report and comments. It is very nice of you and to all of the other people to take the time out of you day to post wonderful comments on this forum. In todays world, its nice to know there are still some truely wonderful people that take time to lend a hand and lift people up with a kind comment or simple gesture. I hope God blesses you all, as he has blessed me. 

I thank the Lord Jesus for being my captain, and that he lets me ride along and be first mate.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

c_stowers said:


> I'm not sure I would consider myself a Hoosier. I grew up in Alabama, but moved to Indy ~6.5 years ago for work. I'm definately a Southerner at heart and try to make trips down south 3-4 times per year. My parents and sister live in Pensacola so we end up fishing that area pretty regularly. Indiana isn't bad though. We have really good deer hunting up here and the Fishing in Lake Erie isn't bad.


Indy is hard on a fisherman!...2 lakes in the whole State...lake Merom (Turtle Creek Reservoir)(really good bass and catfishing) and Lake Erie lol...im a Southern Boy too...thats why i came back!...Big o fat deer though up there....


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> I thank the Lord Jesus for being my captain, and that he lets me ride along and be first mate.


THis will always be a WIN WIN situation with God as the captain:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I always look forward to your posts. Awesome to see. I do hope all those fish get eaten up. 
One of these days I'm going to hook up with you for a trip just to learn.
I know having the spots is critical, but, it's a lot more than that!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

seabiscuit said:


> I do hope all those fish get eaten up.


 No fish will be wasted. I can promise that! Seriously, I know it looks like a ton of fish, but it was spread across 5 different families - 4 of which were part of the trip. I am a big fisherman, but that was the first trip of the year for me so my freezer was completely empty.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, very nice. As always a great report fishing with Capt. Delynn. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

amarcafina said:


> I 'm sure the Triggers we not caught out at that range 50 miles. federal waters is closed.



Nice catch OP.

Do not worry about this guy's post.

He would slam and bash his own mother's post.


----------

